# rhom with yellow fin



## fatihcar

Hi all,

Does anyone know what type of rhom this is.


----------



## Joga Bonito

i think its a Gold Diamond Piranha


----------



## traumatic

call it what you want it is still only a rhom and a very nice one too.


----------



## RRice

traumatic said:


> call it what you want it is still only a rhom and a very nice one too.
> [snapback]1045339[/snapback]​


that is a great looking fish, how big is it? i have a gold diamond and it looks similar, i like your rhoms body shape and colors look very nice


----------



## Kitty

I think it is a Gold Diamond Rhombeus. Mine looks the same and becomes from Rio Araguaio river. By the way beautiful fish!


----------



## Kitty

Kitty said:


> I think it is a Gold Diamond Rhombeus. Mine looks the same and becomes from Rio Araguaio river. By the way beautiful fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1045420[/snapback]​










I wanted of course to say "comes from Rio Araguaio river"







I was very tired yesterday so I mistook "come" for "become"


----------



## GoJamieGo

Nice looking rhom


----------



## jaejae

Gotta agree, beautiful fish!!!

Jamie, isn't this fish similar to your 5" rhom that you recently picked up??

Anyway, nice one!


----------



## jan

henry 79 said:


> i think its a Gold Diamond Piranha
> [snapback]1045331[/snapback]​


What?









It is just a S. Rhombeus. Unless you know where it is collected it isn't possible to say what kind of rhom it is.


----------



## Fomoris

Beautiful Rhom


----------



## Elongatus cockus

Nice rhom.. didn't know their red eyes showed at such an early state. How many inches??


----------



## red&black

fatihcar said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know what type of rhom this is.
> [snapback]1045323[/snapback]​


kinda off the topic but how did ya get all those skulls with only 193 posts?


----------



## Guru

Nice looking piranha








maybe s. gibbus
heres a drawing from opefe
View attachment 63501


----------



## Joga Bonito

red&black said:


> fatihcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know what type of rhom this is.
> [snapback]1045323[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> kinda off the topic but how did ya get all those skulls with only 193 posts?
> [snapback]1046837[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Community Sponsor


----------



## Joga Bonito

jan said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its a Gold Diamond Piranha
> [snapback]1045331[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a S. Rhombeus. Unless you know where it is collected it isn't possible to say what kind of rhom it is.
> [snapback]1046131[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Colombia


----------



## Joga Bonito

Kitty said:


> I think it is a Gold Diamond Rhombeus. Mine looks the same and becomes from Rio Araguaio river. By the way beautiful fish!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1045420[/snapback]​


you dont have a gold diamond rhom, you have a yellow rhom if it came from the Araguia river in Brazil, the gold diamond rhom comes from Colombia.

from pedro at aqua scape

"Yellow Rombeus Piranhas are imported from the Araguia river in Brazil. Its a Black Piranha (Serrasalmus Rombeus) but with yellow tint to its body and a yellow anal fin. It's very aggressive and must be kept in it's own tank. If you are looking for a out of the ordinary black piranha, this Yellow Rombeus is the perfect speciman."


----------



## Joga Bonito

HOACH said:


> Nice looking piranha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe s. gibbus
> heres a drawing from opefe
> View attachment 63501
> 
> [snapback]1047130[/snapback]​


i think you might be right

look at this one from opefe

View attachment 63502


----------



## Kitty

henry 79 said:


> you dont have a gold diamond rhom, you have a yellow rhom if it came from the Araguia river in Brazil, the gold diamond rhom comes from Colombia.
> 
> from pedro at aqua scape
> 
> "Yellow Rombeus Piranhas are imported from the Araguia river in Brazil. Its a Black Piranha (Serrasalmus Rombeus) but with yellow tint to its body and a yellow anal fin. It's very aggressive and must be kept in it's own tank. If you are looking for a out of the ordinary black piranha, this Yellow Rombeus is the perfect speciman."
> [snapback]1047138[/snapback]​


Thanks! There are so many kind of rhoms! I've just found three interesting links on the IGARAPORE's site:

Serrasalmus Black Diamond Rhombeus (Brasil) http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data...eus_25-28cm.jpg

Serrasalmus Yellow Diamond Rhombeus (Peru) http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data...592P3250102.jpg

Serrasalmus Gibbus (Brasil) http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data...592P3250135.jpg

Serrasalmus Highback (Brasil) http://www.piranha-fury.com/photopost/data...592P3250099.jpg

My Rhom looks exactly like this illustrated on the second pic - it is a Yellow Diamond Rhombeus from Brasil. Mine has the same shape of body but has a yellow anal fin. Does Yellow Diamond Rhombeus come from Rio Araguaio river?


----------



## Igarapé

> you dont have a gold diamond rhom, you have a yellow rhom if it came from the Araguia river in Brazil, the gold diamond rhom comes from Colombia.
> 
> from pedro at aqua scape
> 
> "Yellow Rombeus Piranhas are imported from the Araguia river in Brazil. Its a Black Piranha (Serrasalmus Rombeus) but with yellow tint to its body and a yellow anal fin. It's very aggressive and must be kept in it's own tank. If you are looking for a out of the ordinary black piranha, this Yellow Rombeus is the perfect speciman."


Henry 79,

"Yellow rhom" can be found almost everywhere actually, not only in Venezuela. Difference in colors depends most of the time on diet and type of water they live in . Those names are just used by exporters or resellers to point out some differences (colors and shapes) but they'are all rhombeus as many already said









Kitty,

To answer your questions about those "yellow diamond" I, they've been caught near the upper araguaia indeed (North East of the Matto Grosso region) but could be anywhere else







Again, just a another name for a rhombeus that shows yellow colors









Adrien


----------



## Igarapé

Igarapé said:


> you dont have a gold diamond rhom, you have a yellow rhom if it came from the Araguia river in Brazil, the gold diamond rhom comes from Colombia.
> 
> from pedro at aqua scape
> 
> "Yellow Rombeus Piranhas are imported from the Araguia river in Brazil. Its a Black Piranha (Serrasalmus Rombeus) but with yellow tint to its body and a yellow anal fin. It's very aggressive and must be kept in it's own tank. If you are looking for a out of the ordinary black piranha, this Yellow Rombeus is the perfect speciman."
> 
> 
> 
> Henry 79,
> 
> "Yellow rhom" can be found almost everywhere actually, not only in Venezuela. Difference in colors depends most of the time on diet and type of water they live in . Those names are just used by exporters or resellers to point out some differences (colors and shapes) but they'are all rhombeus as many already said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty,
> 
> To answer your questions about those "yellow diamond" I, they've been caught near the upper araguaia indeed (North East of the Matto Grosso region) but could be anywhere else Again, just a another name for a rhombeus that shows yellow colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrien
> [snapback]1047455[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## red&black

judging from the pics id say it's a rhom not a gibbus judging buy the picture due to the fact that the spotting pattern doesn't extend much past the lateral line whearas the rhom's do. also this specimen seems to have a more predominant hump on its back.:nod: also the RED eyes...


----------



## Kitty

Igarapé said:


> Kitty,
> 
> To answer your questions about those "yellow diamond" I, they've been caught near the upper araguaia indeed (North East of the Matto Grosso region) but could be anywhere else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, just a another name for a rhombeus that shows yellow colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adrien
> [snapback]1047455[/snapback]​


Thanks for the information!







My rhom looks exactly like the Yellow Diamond Rhombeus on your site (it has a little more yellow anal fin) but whatever kind of rhom he is he is just awesome looking fish! Thanks ones again!


----------



## Guru

Actually s. gibbus does have red eyes. Spotting may be different due to water perameters. If you look at s. gibbus when comparing with rhom, s. gibbus looks more elongated. That piranha in the picture looks more elongated then a rhom.


----------



## flash!

Nice P :nod:


----------



## mashunter18

I was thinking gibbus on this yesterday, but you know, there isnt alot of info on them.

I think you could call that fish s. gibbus and be o.k, or call it a yellow rhom varient possible gibbus for sale purposes.

it's just if you read opefe information on gibbus, the original holotype is lost, lost during world war 1 or 2 I believe.

Adrein was right on the slang names arent scientific.

I think someone would be happy to buy that fish for the awesome coloring.


----------



## Guru

Yea no doubt rhom or gibbus still a wicked looking piranha.


----------



## Igarapé

> If you look at s. gibbus when comparing with rhom, s. gibbus looks more elongated


That one is really more elongated than any other rhom I've seen











> Yea no doubt rhom or gibbus still a wicked looking piranha.


It will be easier to say in few weeks after a generous diet (looks a little bit thin on that pic)









Adrien


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom

that is an awesome fish... i dont know what it is... looks Rhombish... but i want one... LOL


----------



## FrankP

Hey Fatih,

Saw this one on Amazon-Exotic; here it's called "Black Diamond Araguaia".
Anyway, it's probably Araguaia collect same as yours.









http://www.goslinea.com/Gallerie/Piranha/S...%20Araguaia.htm


----------



## elTwitcho

Considering gibbus is something of an anomaly even in the scientific community and field researchers have difficult finding one that isn't actually a rhombeus, I think it's a bit overly optimistic to think this mystery fish is the one you have in your aquarium.

Furthermore



> In life, S. gibbus presents a yellow complexion dark to orange on the stomach while S. rhombeus is yellow clear. We have been able observes that these differences were not linked to the sexual dimorphism of males and female with the two species.


It's a rhom


----------



## michaelll

yeah !

mine now ; -)


----------



## Fomoris

You are so lucky !!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles

red&black said:


> fatihcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know what type of rhom this is.
> [snapback]1045323[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> kinda off the topic but how did ya get all those skulls with only 193 posts?
> [snapback]1046837[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Community Sponsor -- Nice rhom by the way.. Brasil or Columbia ???


----------



## xtwelvx

elTwitcho said:


> Considering gibbus is something of an anomaly even in the scientific community and field researchers have difficult finding one that isn't actually a rhombeus, I think it's a bit overly optimistic to think this mystery fish is the one you have in your aquarium.
> 
> Furthermore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In life, S. gibbus presents a yellow complexion dark to orange on the stomach while S. rhombeus is yellow clear. We have been able observes that these differences were not linked to the sexual dimorphism of males and female with the two species.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a rhom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]1053150[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I have a gibbus and it doesnt look anything like the gibbus in your picture. It looks exactly the same as the second pic. Got them mixed up?


----------



## STREGA

THAT IS A LOT A BULL, JUST BECAUSE A DEALER SAYS GOLD DIAMOND COMES FROM COLOMBIA AND IT IS RARE, A GIMMICK TO JACK UP THE PRICE. I SAW A PICK OF COLOMBIA ITS GILL PLATES WERE PINKISH INSTEAD OF YELLOW GOLD, AT LEAST THE ONE YOU HAVE RESEMBLES A GOLD DIAMOND THAN AGAIN THEY ARE HUST NAMES PEOPLE PUT ON A PIRANHA BECAUSE OF THE COLOR OF ITS SCALES WHO CARES, A GOOD PIRANHA IS A NON SKITTISH AND WILL CHASE YOU FINGER OUTSIDE THE TANK.THAT IS HOW I BUY PIRANHAS.


----------

